# Nosey asses



## alaskanbear (Jul 15, 2011)

The pastor entered his donkey in a race and it won.

The pastor was so pleased with the donkey that he entered in another
race and it won again.

The local paper read: PASTOR'S ASS OUT FRONT.

The Bishop was so upset with this kind of publicity that he ordered
the pastor not to enter the donkey in any more races.

The next day the local paper headline read: BISHOP SCRATCHES THE PASTOR'S ASS.

This was too much for the Bishop, so he ordered the pastor to get rid
of the donkey. The pastor decided to give it to a nun in a nearby
convent.

The local paper, hearing of the news, posted the following headline:
NUN HAS THE BEST ASS IN TOWN .

The Bishop fainted.

He informed the nun that she would have to get rid of the donkey so
she sold it to a farmer for $10.

The next day the headlines read: NUN SELLS ASS FOR $10.

This was too much for the Bishop, so he ordered the nun to buy back
the donkey and lead it to the high plains where it could run free.

The next day the headlines read : NUN ANNOUNCES HER ASS IS WILD AND FREE.

Alas... The Bishop was buried the next day.

MORAL OF THE STORY
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Being concerned about public opinion can bring you much grief and
misery and even shorten your life. So, be yourself and enjoy life.
Stop worrying about everyone else's ass and you'll live longer.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 15, 2011)

Great story
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Remides me of the song mind your own bussiness and you won't be minding mine.


----------



## alelover (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## roller (Jul 15, 2011)

Good one!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL---That be a good-un!!!!

Bear


----------



## bamafan (Jul 15, 2011)

Good one there. Had to send that one around


----------

